#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Gandhinagar* *Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*IIT Gandhinagar* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Gandhinagar* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Gandhinagar* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4485

*OPPH*
114

*OB*
2268

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1208

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
555

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Gandhinagar* *Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*IIT Gandhinagar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 34,100/- Per Year.

*IIT Gandhinagar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 12,000/- Per Semester.

*IIT Gandhinagar Engineering Placements 2012:*

*Branch*
*Batch Strength*
*RegisteredStudents*
*Placed Students*




Chemical Engineering
20
12
12


Electrical Engineering
42
30
28


Mechanical Engineering
27
17
14






*IIT Gandhinagar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*Currently the Institute is functioning from the premises of the Vishwakarma Government Engineering College.
The Vishwakarma Government Engineering College is located in Chandkheda on Visat-Gandhinagar Highway, approximately 10 km from Ahmedabad Airport and 14 km from Ahmedabad Railway Station.


*Central library*:The Central Library functions as the primary information resource centre, and repository of all printed and e-resources for teaching and research activities at the institute. Apart from textbooks and recommended reading material prescribed for each course offered at the institute, the library houses a growing collection of research monographs, reports, multi-volume reference works, dictionaries, encyclopedias, handbooks, and so on. In addition, the library also facilitates access to a number of journals through its participation in consortia, such as INDEST-AICTE. At present, users can consult more than 7000 books (available on shelves) and thousands of electronic journals.


The library operations are automated using LIBSYS software, and the library personnel are presently working towards setting up a digital library and e-resource centre. These steps will greatly enhance the librarys efficiency in making the resources available to the academic community at large and also enable the institute participate in various inter-library initiatives at national and international levels. 

*IIT Gandhinagar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute campus houses four hostels: Jupiter, Mercury and Neptune Hostels for boys and Venus Hostel for girls. The hostels are well equipped for comfortable lodging and boarding of approximately 380 students. All hostels are provided with water coolers and RO systems. Each hostel has a common room that provides facilities for indoor recreation and games. The hostel complex also includes four shops that cater to the basic needs of the residents, and also a few washing machine facility.


The day-to-day management of hostels is taken care of by a committee consisting of student representatives. Each hostel has a warden, who guides the students to manage the affairs of the hostels.

*IIT Gandhinagar Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar, Vishwakarma Government Engineering College Complex, Chandkheda, Visat-Gandhinagar Highway, Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India.

*IIT Gandhinagar Campus Virtual Tour: 

**

*







  Similar Threads: IIT Gandhinagar, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

